nil - dang
======
dang
Whoops, I didn't realize this was visible!

This is a dummy item to correct a data corruption problem we had earlier
today, that caused a few users not to be able to submit comments for about 30
minutes.

Since it's out of the bag I'll leave it now.

~~~
krapp
_I don 't always test my code, but when I do, I test it in production._

------
krapp
How is this relevant to Hacker News?

------
angersock
What, is HN switching over to Ruby now?

------
CamTin
NaN

------
DrScump
clickbait fail

------
tjr
t

